# What is your favorite ranges/ovens



## dukefan (Feb 23, 2006)

We are going to redo the kitchen and have to buy an stove/oven combo. What units in particular are your favorites that are on the market right now?


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Feb 25, 2006)

We bought a Figidaire with speed bake and realy like it.


----------



## glennjanie (Mar 1, 2006)

My personal favorite for a range/oven is Jenn-Air but they are terribly expensive. I would like to see you subscribe to Consumer's Report and let them show you which is the best buy. If appliances are not in the current issue you may go to their web-site and check out anything you are interested in buying; its included in your subscription.
glennjanie


----------



## lmsexton (Mar 1, 2006)

In the throws of replacing the stove/range.  Went with dual slide in range (Sears Kenmore Elite brand) = gas cooktop,electric and convection option oven. Flat cooktop-no control appendage in the back. Also, adding microhood with convection option.  Old range was an inexpensive GE unit powered by propane.  Getting 220 wiring & having propane company revamp their inside pipe to be flush rather than sticking out of the wall,so there is no gap behind range.  What a nightmare scheduling tasks to be done & getting the bids on electrical.  Let you know next month, how we like them.


----------



## mrjetskey (Mar 6, 2006)

Go look at some of this years new stainless models at your local home improv.store. they have really made some awsome advances while staying priced at about the same,Wife likes magic chef which is maytag I believe.


----------



## broke (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm looking at a multi-purpose range that runs about $1500-$1800 and avail at Lowes or HD.

Both Maytag and Jenn-Air (wok attachm) have a 30" free-standing,  dual-fuel,  5-burner gas cooktop,  2-oven electric with convection baking options (small oven above full oven instead of storage drawer).  

GE also has one (griddle attachm) with the small oven below.  

Jenn-Air is a little sleeker looking.  All have stainless but Jenn-Air doesn't offer bisque yet.  


http://www.jennair.com/ja/products/prod_detail.jsp?model=JDR8895AAS

http://www.maytag.com/mths/products/product.jsp?model=MGR6875ADW

http://products.geappliances.com/ApplProducts/Dispatcher?REQUEST=SPECPAGE&SKU=J2B918SEKSS&SITEID=GEA

.


----------



## Robinh (Mar 6, 2006)

In my last 11 relocations over 20 years, I've had ample opportunity to sample a wide variety of kitchen appliances.  I discovered Jenn Air while in New Jersey and thought I'd found a gem, then found out they were made by Maytag and bought the fancy Maytag washer/dryer combo just so everything matched, I guess (caved to spousal pressure).

Bought the Jenn Air side-by-side fridge in stainless, and the Jenn Air down-draft dual fuel range in stainless and black.  I wish I had read consumer reports information regarding maintenance as Jenn Air ranks quite high in maintenance cost, as does Maytag who really makes Jenn Air.

Now let's talk three years down the road (like 2 years 9 months).  The control module on the washer burned out and the parts were covered under warranty but not the labor.  $165 for that.  The range had the oven heating element burn out and shorted out to the back of the range, nearly causing a house fire.  Jenn Air had me save the range for their inspectors to see and it was found to have defective wiring in the back.  No fixy - replaced the entire range with GE Profile double-oven with ceramic cook top and stainless/black exterior.  Then two weeks ago found a puddle of water under my Jenn Air fridge.  Found freezer coils were a complete block of ice.  Jenn Air wanted minimum $400 to even come out as they said they had to have someone from Atlanta come, and while the fridge was under warranty the drive time wasn't covered.  That's total malarky, but okay, gotcha Jenn Air, but you ain't got me.  Found that the automatic defrost unit was bad, replaced it for $62 including shipping, now it works fine.

All this in a three year period.  I will NEVER again do Jenn Air or Maytag!!!! 

Let's not even talk Whirlpool - my Quiet Partner III dishwasher just had the heating element burn out after 18 months of service.  Nice unit, but come on, 18 months?

FYI also, Kitchenaid has the lowest/worst rating for maintenance on consumer reports.  I'd stay away from it if at all possible.


----------



## Robinh (Mar 6, 2006)

Oh, bought my GE at Lowes, and while discussing it with them they had a free delivery program, well, rebate, and also a take 10% off you get it on your Lowes card program, so saved even more. Never thought I'd buy a major appliance from a hardware store...


----------



## broke (Mar 12, 2006)

I have a Maytag full size stack washer/dryer which I love.  Bet I've had it 8 years now.  

Someone told me they're all made by the same companies, maybe about 3 but I forget.  

So what brand to buy?  

How's GE rate?  They have a similar double-oven gas range which really fits my needs.


----------



## milehigh_woodcrafter (Apr 5, 2006)

viking, exspensive, also the last one you'll buy.


----------

